# LST the best way to explain it???



## HYDRO333 (Jul 25, 2007)

Man I'm new at this LST thing and did not really understand it but once I read throw this and looked at the pics I understand it way BETTER, theres things i don't understand still but i know more thanks to this website.

ALL THE GROWERS SHOULD CHECK THIS OUT NEW AND EXPERINCED GROWERS.........http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/cannabis2335-0-asc-0.html


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 26, 2007)

I was just thinking since im growing without a fan and just droped my light on my 2 plants today almost crushing them yet after i picked it up they sprang right back up like nothing so my point is u really dont need a fan unless your gonna be growing in closed spaces cause what ive heard fans just make your stem that much stronger ill have some pics up to show u what i mean


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 26, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> so my point is u really dont need a fan unless your gonna be growing in closed spaces cause what ive heard fans just make your stem that much stronger ill have some pics up to show u what i mean




your still going to need a fan you have to keep the air moving around the leafs ,and it helps regulate the temp...i think haha


----------



## Cook_ (Jul 26, 2007)

Im pretty sure i dont since marijuana has grown in dense jungles with less then a breeze. But if i see that i need 2 use a fan ill find one.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 26, 2007)

In theory you dont " NEED " a fan.

But your plants will have skinny weak stems and might droop/fall
when the buds start gaining weight.

Fans get your stems/stalk thick and strong plus
helps move around the air (co2) for better growth.

Planet earth always have some kind of wind.
The AIR is never stagnant, in amazon jungle or
middle of no where deserts.


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 26, 2007)

circulating the air within the room is incredibly important,the leaf can use all of the co2 in the zone all around it co2 works for plants just like oxygen works for humans,they can use 5 times more co2 than whats in the air,if you have an area that has no wind from a fan than your plants will use up the co2 in the air this is why you need a fan to keep things moving in a breeze and keep a flow of co2.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Jul 26, 2007)

You can take a look at my last 2 grows and see how i did mine. I really like LST, it's a good way to get alot of clone sites


----------

